# 2017 Premier Automatic Trans Anomoly



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

So, the other day, I was driving home from work, getting on the highway, and was behind a truck driving pretty slow, creeping down the onramp. As soon as I got the chance to go around the truck, I eased into the accelerator, just enough to feel the boost start to kick in, well, the car downshifted, into what was presumably 2nd gear, at about 60mph, and went into an RPM induced nose dive, and the car stayed in that gear, until I decided, only a few seconds later, to let up on the throttle, and then the car corrected itself. Wondering if anyone else has had this happen? I reluctantly bought the Auto, only because the Premier only comes one way. I do have to say, that when the Auto is working, correctly, it?s definitely a nice Automatic. The car had less than 1,000 miles on it, at the time of the anomoly. It?s only happened that one time.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> So, the other day, I was driving home from work, getting on the highway, and was behind a truck driving pretty slow, creeping down the onramp. As soon as I got the chance to go around the truck, I eased into the accelerator, just enough to feel the boost start to kick in, well, the car downshifted, into what was presumably 2nd gear, at about 60mph, and went into an RPM induced nose dive, and the car stayed in that gear, until I decided, only a few seconds later, to let up on the throttle, and then the car corrected itself. Wondering if anyone else has had this happen? I reluctantly bought the Auto, only because the Premier only comes one way. I do have to say, that when the Auto is working, correctly, it?s definitely a nice Automatic. The car had less than 1,000 miles on it, at the time of the anomoly. It?s only happened that one time.


Just sounds like it got confused at an inopportune time, which can happen with autos. Especially if you're car is new and not used to your driving, or if you're a pokey-joe and decided to punch it or vice versa. My gen 1 gets confused sometimes cuz I usually drive pretty hard, so it doesn't know how to act when I drive hard then not then hard again.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I figured that?s all it was. It just happened that one time. I definitely don?t pokie joe, it around. I had my 2014 eco, tuned for about 80,000 miles and the only real issues I had with it, were the IC hoses blowing off a few times, and the eco shutters getting stuck and throwing a CE light. It was a manual, though, and it has been over 10mph hundreds of times.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah I get random blips and stuff from time to time as well, not very often but it does happen. If it becomes more than occasional then I'd be worried.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

CruzeTech said:


> So, the other day, I was driving home from work, getting on the highway, and was behind a truck driving pretty slow, creeping down the onramp. As soon as I got the chance to go around the truck, I eased into the accelerator, just enough to feel the boost start to kick in, well, the car downshifted, into what was presumably 2nd gear, at about 60mph, and went into an RPM induced nose dive, and the car stayed in that gear, until I decided, only a few seconds later, to let up on the throttle, and then the car corrected itself. Wondering if anyone else has had this happen? I reluctantly bought the Auto, only because the Premier only comes one way. I do have to say, that when the Auto is working, correctly, it?s definitely a nice Automatic. The car had less than 1,000 miles on it, at the time of the anomoly. It?s only happened that one time.


It was a one time deal probably. I can say on my gen 2 Cruze it holds revs pretty longer than a normal auto.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Erikkgonzalez said:


> It was a one time deal probably. I can say on my gen 2 Cruze it holds revs pretty longer than a normal auto.


I will agree. This car is far more refined than the last generation. Its actually rides and drives like car that costs more than it does. Im not even an automatic fan, but the autos are getting much better in all models of car. Gone are the days when you're trying to do some spirited driving, and the auto upshifts, and hangs, before it goes into gear. This trans, goes into every gear, precisely.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

CruzeTech said:


> Erikkgonzalez said:
> 
> 
> > It was a one time deal probably. I can say on my gen 2 Cruze it holds revs pretty longer than a normal auto.
> ...


A whole lot more refined. I briefly owned a gen 1 Cruze, I am simply impressed with the driving dynamics, it is far better than it should be. I got my lt for $16k with incentives. I was thinking about trading mine in for a 17 Cruze lt diesel sedan which fremont Chevy has it for $20k but the depreciation is literally like a ton of bricks on my Cruze. I'm not about to drop $4k even with incentives.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They hold gears for a while if they think you're going to get on it again. Most modern AT's have some sort of programming that does this...for instance if I get on it to pass, then let off, it won't shift up again immediately.

I guarantee it wasn't 2nd though...gears 1-4 are very short


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I guarantee it wasn't 2nd though...gears 1-4 are very short


I’m telling you, J, it was definitely not in a hear it was supposed to be in, I literally thought I broke the car. You know when you’re driving a manual, and you think you downshift into 4th, and you actually go into second, and it hammers against the rev limiter? That’s what happened. It downshifted, the RPMs pegged, it felt like someone rear ended me, that’s how hard the car took a nose dive, and the RPMs were screaming. And it didn’t upshift until I fiddled with the throttle. I started steering it off to the shoulder, because I thought it was stuck in gear. It was like driving a manual, and not shifting after second. It went to redline, and just stayed there. I looked down, because I thought I had it in manual mode. I was like, “shift!!! You big dummy!!” Haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I’m telling you, J, it was definitely not in a hear it was supposed to be in, I literally thought I broke the car. You know when you’re driving a manual, and you think you downshift into 4th, and you actually go into second, and it hammers against the rev limiter? That’s what happened. It downshifted, the RPMs pegged, it felt like someone rear ended me, that’s how hard the car took a nose dive, and the RPMs were screaming. And it didn’t upshift until I fiddled with the throttle. I started steering it off to the shoulder, because I thought it was stuck in gear. It was like driving a manual, and not shifting after second. It went to redline, and just stayed there. I looked down, because I thought I had it in manual mode. I was like, “shift!!! You big dummy!!” Haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow.

I've heard of one auto in a 2017 hatchback coming apart at fairly low mileage. Hopefully yours behaves from here on out.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> I've heard of one auto in a 2017 hatchback coming apart at fairly low mileage. Hopefully yours behaves from here on out.


Awe, man, I don’t wanna hear about that? Haha! Me too, me too. I thought the car was broken. 1,000 miles in, silly automatics. Ugh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Cars are imperfect, that's why we humanize them so much. It's also why perfectly engineered cars like the earlier model camrys are extremely boring. One day you'll have 200K miles and think about the time it did this and think "Wow this car and I have been though some ****"

You'd be just as concerned if you had a chauffeur that acted this way with a manual only one time but you couldn't talk to him to find out what happened. You'd be like, "I hope this guy doesn't do that again, and he learned from this experience."


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> Cars are imperfect, that's why we humanize them so much. It's also why perfectly engineered cars like the earlier model camrys are extremely boring. One day you'll have 200K miles and think about the time it did this and think "Wow this car and I have been though some ****"
> 
> You'd be just as concerned if you had a chauffeur that acted this way with a manual only one time but you couldn't talk to him to find out what happened. You'd be like, "I hope this guy doesn't do that again, and he learned from this experience."


I was thinking about that when I traded my last Eco in, on my 17 Premier. Man, this car has been through it, 107,720 miles in just over 3 years. It never left me stranded, though, the the turbo took a serious beating, and never faltered. Over 90,000 miles, with a BNR tune, and the only real CEL with the car, was the eco shutters getting stuck open. And that’s not even “engine mechanical” to me. Although, I did have the valve cover replaced, and the right front axle done with the recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I was thinking about that when I traded my last Eco in, on my 17 Premier. Man, this car has been through it, 107,720 miles in just over 3 years. It never left me stranded, though, the the turbo took a serious beating, and never faltered. Over 90,000 miles, with a BNR tune, and the only real CEL with the car, was the eco shutters getting stuck open. And that’s not even “engine mechanical” to me. Although, I did have the valve cover replaced, and the right front axle done with the recall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sounds like you had much better luck with your Gen 1s than I did!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Sounds like you had much better luck with your Gen 1s than I did!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I definitely can’t complain about the engine/ turbo in my 2014. I drove it like a rental car, every day of its life. Clutch held in there, and all. Good car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You couldn't have an intake or exhaust obstruction, could you?
Big rodent nest in the fresh air plumbing?

You hit the throttle a lot because the car is gasping for air, the car downshifts, the increase in revs makes the shortage of air worse...


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

It’s been driving like this, since day one. I just figured that’s how the non tuned auto felt. Then I drove the rental. Definitely not the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Did you buy it straight off the transporter or did it sit at the dealership?
Do they have pack rats in SanFran?

Or maybe something in the intake wasn't assembled right at the factory, or something ended up inside the turbo side of the intercooler?
Or something really hard to pin down, like a miss assembled catalyst or muffler? Does the exhaust coming out of yours feel as sharp as the loaner?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Taxman said:


> Did you buy it straight off the transporter or did it sit at the dealership?
> Do they have pack rats in SanFran?
> 
> Or maybe something in the intake wasn't assembled right at the factory, or something ended up inside the turbo side of the intercooler?
> Or something really hard to pin down, like a miss assembled catalyst or muffler? Does the exhaust coming out of yours feel as sharp as the loaner?


It had come off the truck, the day before. And the dealership, is about 100 miles north of San Francisco. It was PDId and put on the lot, for sale. I bought it with 7 miles on it, when the test drive was over, it had 12. 

I’ll give it a good, once over. I have only opened the hood one time, and that’s to see where they put the turbo, in this years model. I’ll check it out, further. And I’m not sure. Maybe it’s just the heavy Premier I’m feeling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> It had come off the truck, the day before. And the dealership, is about 100 miles north of San Francisco. It was PDId and put on the lot, for sale. I bought it with 7 miles on it, when the test drive was over, it had 12.
> 
> I’ll give it a good, once over. I have only opened the hood one time, and that’s to see where they put the turbo, in this years model. I’ll check it out, further. And I’m not sure. Maybe it’s just the heavy Premier I’m feeling.
> 
> ...



Give it some time, and feed it 91+ octane from a high traffic "Top Tier" gas station. Maybe the computer is still adjusting.


----------

